# Do you see yourself cubing in the very long future?



## Andreaillest (Oct 4, 2009)

Basically the question is asking if you still see yourself cubing when you're a in college or as an adult. Or just anywhere 10 years later. 

For me, I doubt I am. I might cube here and there, but I don't see myself taking it as seriously as I do now. I'm going to college soon and I see that my friends and school will take my attention away from the cubes. I have a lot of things I want to do right now and as of right now I don't see myself cubing in the future. But who knows what will happen. 

Okay, your turn.


----------



## Zarxrax (Oct 4, 2009)

Probably not, at some point, I think I would just get tired of it. I've had various hobbies in the past, and I've even thought "there's no way I could ever stop doing this, because I love it so much"... but you know... as the years go by, certain things lose that magical spark that they once had.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Oct 4, 2009)

I can't see myself not involved in the cubing community. I often think of how cubing will be like long term, since cubing is still very very young. It's questions like these that keep me up at night :/.


----------



## i luv pants (Oct 4, 2009)

Well, I'm just 13 right now and I still see myself cubing until my fingers are so frail that i won't be able to move the layers at all!


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 4, 2009)

I hope so. I love cubing. Someone beat me up if I ever stop.


----------



## elcarc (Oct 4, 2009)

i love cubing, its the only thing ive ever done for over a year (besides football, but thats a physical sport). i doubt ill stop


----------



## Cyrok215 (Oct 4, 2009)

Well, I've been into lot's of internet/real-life hobbies. Most of them were stopped because they either got very expensive, or their Maximum limits were reached. As for cubing it's very inexpensive and 0.01's the limit... So I see myself cubing in College and stuff. Another problem with my other hobbies was they didn't look very sophisticated... as in people would say "Wow you modify nerf guns?" but when I cube people say "Wow you can solve one of those!". Also, this hobby has a organized system while most internet hobbies just have forums and occasional meet ups.

Yes, I see myself cubing in the long-term future.


----------



## vrumanuk (Oct 4, 2009)

I certainly hope so.


----------



## Gurplex (Oct 4, 2009)

YES
i want to sub 1 on 5x5
although, i will probably go on and off for a while


----------



## oskarasbrink (Oct 4, 2009)

i don't think i'll stop until i get things to do  (homework , another hobby,or just other stuff ) because cubing is pretty much the only thing i do except from floorball , golf and school


----------



## Quaddro (Oct 4, 2009)

I see myself cubing for at least 5 years from this point.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 4, 2009)

I love to memorize anything since I was a little. Capital cities, world history, holy qur'an, friends birthdays, numbers (not phi, it's useless), etc. So I really can see myself doing BLD in the future. I need to keep my memory sharp and I love to do so.


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 4, 2009)

Chuck said:


> (not phi, it's useless)



Can't it be used to determine the n-th Fibonacci number?


----------



## Chuck (Oct 4, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Can't it be used to determine the n-th Fibonacci number?




And will the n-th Fibonacci number be any use for my life?


----------



## Escher (Oct 4, 2009)

I'll probably still cube a little in 10 years, but things would be very, very wrong if I still had them all on my desk and practiced for hours a day.

In a shorter long term, I'm bored of 3x3 CFOP, I'm now more interested in getting into ZZ and seeing if I can be the fastest in the world with it. I think I might get into more side events too (BLD, SQ-1 & megaminx), and learn EG finally.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 4, 2009)

no. (I can't see the future)


----------



## elcarc (Oct 4, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> no.


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 4, 2009)

As someone who's made it past the 10 year mark, I can say that cubing has not really lost any of the "spark" for me, though my interests and focuses within cubing have certainly changed quite a bit.

I hope I'm still cubing in 10 years. In 10 years I forsee that I'll be married (or at least engaged - I hope) and might not have the same amount of time to dedicate to the hobby, but I will of course still set aside time to practice each week.

I certainly hope I don't lose interest in cubing, but I guess that is always a possibility :-/

Chris


----------



## theretardedcuber (Oct 4, 2009)

depends im young but either way if i get a crap job i probally will to cure boredem... and if im a rich billionaire ill buy the biggest cube4you order ever


----------



## Edmund (Oct 4, 2009)

I sure hope. I know most of us will quit sometime but I sure hope I do not.


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 4, 2009)

I don't care if whether or not I will be cubing in the long term. Life is short; I've probably spent over 20% of my life already. I'll keep on trying to make (non-trivial) and interesting discoveries, whether they will be related to cubing or not. I suspect that eventually I will realize that my marginal benefit for cubing will decrease significantly enough that I will stop cubing. For now, I'll have to go through introductory group theory by myself in my spare time first.

I've already quit part of cubing. I no longer actively memorize algs or care about which cube is the fastest. They are trivial problems that I have solved many times already.
Making a system for multiBLD is interesting, but I don't know if I can commit the time to it.

This is what I suspect:
Take a look at Guus and Mirek. They were great at speedcubing when they were young. Then they quit for a few years. Then they came back doing almost exclusively FMC. That will probably happen to me.


----------



## V-te (Oct 4, 2009)

I sure hope so..... It is a big part of my life right now considering how much I spend my time cubing.... I just can't see myself in the future without a cube.... And I really hope I never get to that stage in my life.... Makes me sad just thinking about it....


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 4, 2009)

Ever since college, i've been cubing three times as much, even more.

I go to class for 2 hours, attend lecture, do homework. 3-4 hours at most a day, except for labs.

All the rest of the day is mine, and all i do is cube. All day long.
I LOVE IT.
In around ten years from now, i will have mastered ZB!


----------



## TEGTaylor (Oct 4, 2009)

yes

I love it!


----------



## TMOY (Oct 4, 2009)

Do I see myself cubing in the very long future ?
Well, who knows. Only 2 years ago, 25 years after having stopped cubing, I didn't see myself cubing again in the near future at all


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 4, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> As someone who's made it past the 10 year mark, I can say that cubing has not really lost any of the "spark" for me, though my interests and focuses within cubing have certainly changed quite a bit.
> 
> I hope I'm still cubing in 10 years. In 10 years I forsee that I'll be married (or at least engaged - I *hope*) and might not have the same amount of time to dedicate to the hobby, but I will of course still set aside time to practice each week.
> 
> ...


10 years from now you will still be only one of select few that can do a 1x1x1-11x11x11 blind relay (you will have done a 2/2 multi )

I do hope your other forsight will be true, but hoping isn't going to make it happen.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 4, 2009)

Quaddro said:


> I see myself cubing for at least 5 years from this point.


asdf


----------



## teller (Oct 5, 2009)

I've been cubing for 25+ years...don't think I'll ever stop...new students keep it fun too...


----------



## krazedkat (Oct 5, 2009)

If you're like me you don't move from hobby to hobby. You accumulate hobbies. I've been collecting coins for years, yoyoing for years and now one of my latest hobbies is puzzles. With a brain like mine you have to keep busy otherwise you get extremely bored. (no I don't have ADHD, I do have tourettes though, not the shouty kind, I twitch often in the toes)


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 5, 2009)

krazedkat said:


> If you're like me you don't move from hobby to hobby. You accumulate hobbies. I've been collecting coins for years, yoyoing for years and now one of my latest hobbies is puzzles. With a brain like mine you have to keep busy otherwise you get extremely bored.



Nothing can be truer about me.
Speedsolving (or just puzzle solving if speed isn't acquired yet) is a great hobby to have, as most people have a cube tucked somewhere in a box under items they thought they'd never see again either in the corner of a closet or in the garage under a pile of boxes.
Once you learn to solve it, there's nothing that can stop you.
Once you learn to lube it, learn advanced methods, acquire more knowledge, et cetera, there's NOTHING that can stop you.
In ten years, I'd have just graduated from college, and I would think I would still be solving.
By then, I bet I could do a sub-20 (minutes) 2x2x2 through 11x11x11 relay.
At least I hope so.


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Oct 5, 2009)

I think that I wont quit cubing, but in some way it's role in my life will become smaller. I definitely think I will teach my children how to do bld; and I will let to them to decide if they like speedsolving. I think cubing is a fun thing to do, as you can be really old and still enjoy to solve the rubik's cube once or twice in a week. In my opinion there are two types of cubers:
The real cubers (who may stop cubing frequently, but will never forget the pleasure of solving a cube)
The fake cubers; who learned how to solve the cube in order to impress the people around them and only like to show off. This is the people that will eventually quit cubing when they feel they are not getting any attention.


----------



## guitardude7241 (Oct 5, 2009)

> Nothing can be truer about me.
> Speedsolving (or just puzzle solving if speed isn't acquired yet) is a great hobby to have, as most people have a cube tucked somewhere in a box under items they thought they'd never see again either in the corner of a closet or in the garage under a pile of boxes.
> Once you learn to solve it, there's nothing that can stop you.
> Once you learn to lube it, learn advanced methods, acquire more knowledge, et cetera, there's NOTHING that can stop you.
> ...



That's 1:49 per cube. Good luck with that.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 5, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> By then, I bet I could do a sub-20 (minutes) 2x2x2 through 11x11x11 relay.
> At least I hope so.



Nobody will ever do this.


----------



## Kian (Oct 5, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > By then, I bet I could do a sub-20 (minutes) 2x2x2 through 11x11x11 relay.
> ...



That is a fact.


----------



## Lorenzo (Oct 5, 2009)

Kian said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> ...



Even though it is highly unlikely that he will get sub-20 minutes, it is still not good to limit ourselves. Especially since Speedcubing is relatively new.


----------



## Kian (Oct 5, 2009)

Lorenzo said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref said:
> ...



We're not saying that just he won't. We're saying it's impossible. Consider the times required.


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 5, 2009)

Consider the turns per second, thats simply impossible.


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 5, 2009)

Yeah, even if you went Rowe Hessler speed, that's still absurd.


----------



## LNZ (Oct 5, 2009)

I am a very late starter (at age 39), so there is still a lot of life yet in this area for me. 

In time I'll own a 9x9x9 cube (either a real V9 or a knockoff, but would prefer a real V9) and a gigaminx and big cubes will always be great boardem busters.

And there's still alot to be achived from my newly owned megaminx and 6x6x6 YJ cube too.


----------



## fundash (Oct 5, 2009)

I see myself cubing to Bed, bath, and BEYOND!!! (maybe its infinity and beyond???)


----------



## Lucas (Oct 5, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > By then, I bet I could do a sub-20 (minutes) 2x2x2 through 11x11x11 relay.
> ...



Mmm, robots will be able to do that, and in the future cyborgs may exist and be able to do, too.

Lol 

But I think that you are saying the truth, that nobody will ever do that.


----------



## Faz (Oct 5, 2009)

Hmm, I can see myself cubing for another 3 or so years, then dropping it for a year or so when I have VCE examinations, then maybe picking it up again when/if I go to University.

My goal is to go to WC 11.  (Podium maybe?)


----------



## (X) (Oct 5, 2009)

We wouldn't be speedcubers if we quit easily


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Oct 6, 2009)

Well, I'm currently working on my PhD in mathematics, and I'm pretty much just starting to get more serious about cubing, I'm averaging somewhere around 50 seconds but don't have time to put much work into it. But yeah, my fiancee thinks it's neat, and I plan on keeping this as a fun "sometimes" hobby for quite some time. So I think I already sort of fit "still cubing when I'm an adult". I don't really care about competitions at all, I'd just like to be as fast as I can be, I'll probably stop trying to get faster once (if) I hit 20 sec, but I'm starting to amass a good collection of different twisty puzzles, and I'll just move on to getting fast at another one of them.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Oct 6, 2009)

Definitely. I will cube until my hands fall off. Then I will work on feet solving.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 6, 2009)

elcarc said:


> i love cubing, its the only thing ive ever done for over a year (besides football, but thats a physical sport). i doubt ill stop



Cubing is a physical sport .


----------



## Jani (Oct 6, 2009)

maybe i'll stop speedcubing
but not with cubing, i will still cubing just for fun
like yu nakajima


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Oct 6, 2009)

After next year i go to uni (college?) so i wont cube as much then.
I dont plan on stopping, id just do it very rarely.

Until then i shall keep cubing.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 6, 2009)

Jani said:


> maybe i'll stop speedcubing
> but not with cubing, i will still cubing just for fun
> like yu nakajima



Same.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Oct 6, 2009)

I've been thinking about this a lot recently

I will continue if I ever get to a comp


----------

